# 3D Model review from Electrical POV



## charz (Jun 14, 2020)

What are the items to be checked while reviewing the 3D model from Electrical perspective?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

??? did you forget some information to give us? 3d model of what.


----------



## charz (Jun 14, 2020)

3D Model of an Industrial Plant


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

just the cowboy said:


> ??? did you forget some information to give us? 3d model of what.


You know the thing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

VELOCI3 said:


> You know the thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh that thing


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

@charz Some things are.
1. What pipes go thru the Electrical rooms.
2. Clearances above and in front of panels and J boxes
3. Air motion/dead spaces for heat dissipation of transformers.
4. Clearance around machines for maintenance purposes. ( I have seen many control panels blocked)
5. WIFI horns not obstructed.
6. Exit and emergence lights in correct places. ( I have had to move many because of blocked view after racking has been installed.)
Just a few others will now add too it since you said what you want.

Cowboy

Also please fill out you about me information it helps us answer your questions.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

How are you in a position that you are reviewing CAD drawings for a plant but don't know what you're looking at?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

mofos be cray said:


> How are you in a position that you are reviewing CAD drawings for a plant but don't know what you're looking at?


Old thread but funny comment.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> @charz Some things are.
> 1. What pipes go thru the Electrical rooms.
> 2. Clearances above and in front of panels and J boxes
> 3. Air motion/dead spaces for heat dissipation of transformers.
> ...


What are the codes in Italy anyway?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> Old thread but funny comment.


Note that there are a lot of crazy things brewing and gaining ground and populatity in the last 15 years or so... Immigrants from particular 3 foreign countries are getting their work visas approved using fake counterfeit credentials on their education and experience, then they're getting high paying civil service jobs here with those credentials, then the both internet crowd source the answers they don't have usually asking simple queries like this one, and also pay a "mentor" a large chunk of their wages on the regular for both sponsoring their entire entry into USA and covering for the scam by helping them complete tasks clandetinly over the internet or smartphone, as well as sending a different parson who actually IS qualified to take the civil service exam for them posing as the scammer... becaus they pretty much all liookk similar enough to the proctors here who give the exams... 

Also in their countries none of any of this is considered nasty or wrong as cheating and fake it till you make it is their cultural way of life.


----------

